# genoa socks



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone out there use a genoa sock for UV protection? How pleased are you with how it works?

Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have an Evelyn 32-2 and race her shorthanded. We were also concerned when just my wife and I sail alone.

We installed a roller furling system and only had to cut a small piece off the bottom of the 155 genoa. We race PHRF here. All of our sails are kevlar or mylar so protecting the sail was important. My local sailmaker made one with a zipper and snaps on each end of the sock. We have maroon/burgundy trim so the sock matches the other things on the boat. You can use a halyard or topping lift to hoist the sock. So all we have to do is furl the sail and then start the zipper from the bottom and someone hoists the sock about an arms length. Goes real fast. And the cost is reasonable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The big problem that I have with the sock is that it violently rattles the whole rig when the wind pipes up. I have a short length of line that I hook to the zipper and bow pulpit that pulls the zipper closed as the sail is hoisted so that I can put the cover on single-handed. 

Jeff


----------



## tedlong (Nov 30, 2002)

I just bought a new pentex head sail. The sail maker recommended to not use a sock because in high winds the sunbrella will chafe and scratch you nice slick mylar. Also I dont leave my up cause I ruined a mylar sail when moister worked its way in between the laminates and meldewed.
ted


----------



## geohan (Mar 8, 2000)

Jeff: Have you tried a spiral wrap down the length of the sock with the tail of the halyard used to hoist it? Is the sock a great advantage over a sewn-on UV strip along the leach and the foot? I have had no problem with such an arrangement over the last 5 years. I tend to think of it as additional leach and foot reinforcement but maybe I''m missing something. Cheers, George


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My jib sock has lace lines that do the same thing as a halyard wrapped diagonally. I have used stitched on sunscreens. Besides for the obvious weight problem just exactly where you don''t want weight, they also stretch differently than the sail cloth and so really distort the airflow at the leech. In heavy air it is very hard to elimate the serious leech flutter that results from this distorted air flow without a seriously hooke leech. 

The other issue is with 14 headsails, 10 of which are jibs, it would be extremely expensive to put sunshades on each of them. ;^)

Jeff


----------

